# separated at birth?



## pete (Jun 23, 2004)

http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&id=1808508171&cf=pg&photoid=526702&intl=us


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Pete,

Could you give us a little hint ?????

Your Kenpo Mama  :idunno:


----------



## pete (Jun 24, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Hey Pete,
> 
> Could you give us a little hint ?????
> 
> Your Kenpo Mama  :idunno:



i didn't think you'd need a hint, since you 
actually deserve the credit for this one...

maybe i should have sent this over for
fodder on that ground fighting site?

pete


----------

